# Problem with Duotex sprayer



## ganglywhiteboy (Feb 8, 2020)

I purchased a used duotex sprayer and sprayed a few houses with it and it worked fine. I was spraying a basement using the compressor setting and a hopper/gun and was almost finished when the pressure dropped down to 20 psi. I can get the pressure up as high as it will go but as soon as i open up the air on the gun the pressure drops to 20 psi. I've tried both the compressor and spray settings and it happens on both. I also noticed that the mud pump continues to run when I have the unit on compressor mode and I assume that it should only be running while on spray mode. Does any one on here have any ideas what could be causing this and should the mud pump be running while in compressor mode? Thanks


----------



## RefreshPainting (Jul 7, 2020)

I've never owned one but it kinda sounds like the packings on the pump are out and it needs to be repacked


----------



## ganglywhiteboy (Feb 8, 2020)

It was a pressure regulator. Mud pump runs on either setting but only has pressure applied when in spray setting


----------

